# Random Warning Beep?



## pagenandy (Sep 14, 2009)

My 2009 Routan SEL with 21K miles will occasionally beep. It is the same sounding beep as the door open or the 3,000 mile oil change interval - but just ONE beep. It will occur when we are driving for no apparent reason. Last time it occurred was yesterday just driving down the street at about 30 mph and one beep occurred, but it has also occurred on the highway. There are no warning lights associated on the dashboard that light up when this sound occurs.

Has anyone else experienced this random beep? 

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I have not heard any beeps like you describe. Have you cycled through your information center to see if something comes up. Maybe there is a warning in there like your tire pressure is low, or something else. Do you have the premium, which has the information center or do you have the lower models, which has limited information? If nothing is in there, I would check the tire pressure on all four tires, see if one is low and if that is causing the alarm to sound. Then check your windshield fluid. My guess is that something is low, but the warning light or message is not coming up. So if you can track down what it is, tire, washer, etcetera, then get the dealer to fix the light. Probably two problems going on.


----------



## pagenandy (Sep 14, 2009)

Steveaut said:


> I have not heard any beeps like you describe. Have you cycled through your information center to see if something comes up. Maybe there is a warning in there like your tire pressure is low, or something else. Do you have the premium, which has the information center or do you have the lower models, which has limited information? If nothing is in there, I would check the tire pressure on all four tires, see if one is low and if that is causing the alarm to sound. Then check your windshield fluid. My guess is that something is low, but the warning light or message is not coming up. So if you can track down what it is, tire, washer, etcetera, then get the dealer to fix the light. Probably two problems going on.



Thanks - that's a good idea. I will check that out. I do have the info center so it is possible it could be one of those items. I'll let you guys know what I find.


----------



## adam211 (Nov 2, 2006)

Could it just be the outside temp gauge? My passat beeps once like that when the outside temp hits 39 degrees F. I guess as a safety feature to let you know the roads could be icey. I think the temp display actually blinks too when it beeps, but I can't remember for certain


----------

